

Why new domain extensions will make .com more valuable - jasonmcalacanis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUrQkOoiqqw&feature=player_embedded

======
surfingdino
I have to agree. .com domains are the Bentleys of domains

------
bradpineau
Couldn't agree more!

------
bradpineau
Nice!

